# Prototype B14 eyebrows....



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I need to know how many people are interested in these. They will be made in C/F and paintable fiberglass. Dont know about the price or release date since there are many other projects in the works(IE C/F vented hood, Grill, and so on....)


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. depends on the light output.. i mean it looks like to me that some light would be cut off... maybe if i had HID, i would.. but it looks clean irriguardless..


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm down


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They will be mine


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yo mike.. are you gonna make ones for the curves of the halos? if so im down to take one of them in CF


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *yo mike.. are you gonna make ones for the curves of the halos? if so im down to take one of them in CF *


Just dremmel them when you get them. that is what we are doing for the CLN1


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Any idea on price for the CF set?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

intrested.....


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I would have to remove those pins on the lens right?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> *Just dremmel them when you get them. that is what we are doing for the CLN1 *


I have not decided if we are going to dremil them, or just go with the "sleepyeye" look. We don't drive it that much at night, and I can't see it killing the entire light pattern.


I'm still very interested in a set


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Stock lights.*

You would have to dremmel off the little niples.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im in....I think its a good idea for us


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

<-----Very Broke

If they are a good price, I'm in for a paintable pair.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt they will be cheap.
They are very high quality.
But who knows, I've been surprised before.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im in the same boat as 1997 GA16DE.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I too am in the same boat, hopefully it is a giant one cause there seems to be a lot of us. Anyways, seeing as though the grille costs $100 unpainted, will the eyebrows be in that same ball park??


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have no Idea on the price...*

I am waiting for the other things to get done like the grill, and hood before I start dumping alot more stuff into their laps. As it stands I am the only one with them.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Put me down*

I'm gettin it all. Grille, Hood, and eyebrows. The front of my car is gonna look like a Bad Boy! I need a Sams Club discount for all this stuff. LOL!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Put me down*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I'm gettin it all. Grille, Hood, and eyebrows. The front of my car is gonna look like a Bad Boy! I need a Sams Club discount for all this stuff. LOL! *


ummmm where can I apply for this dicsount cuz I think Im gonna NEEED IT


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wait a min.... I guess i can't get down with the eyebrows...

you are not making them for my style headlights are you?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it will fit on the SE-L headlight. The SE-L is the same on top. any if anyone has projectors, he said to use a dremel


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

i need a price and i might be in on the c/f


----------

